# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Trơj giúp cài đặt biến tần Yaskawa A1000 điều khiển spindle 5.5kw

## phanhuyen

các bác hỗ trợ em với ạ. em có mua con biến tần yaskawa A1000 11kw để thử spindle 5.5kw mà em cài các thông số cơ bản chạy thử run là báo lỗi Ol2

----------


## phanhuyen

> các bác hỗ trợ em với ạ. em có mua con biến tần yaskawa A1000 11kw để thử spindle 5.5kw mà em cài các thông số cơ bản chạy thử run là báo lỗi Ol2


bác nào làm được giúp đỡ em với ạ. đa tạ

----------

